# Robert Macdonald



## KirkChad13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, just came across a table cloth my father must have brought home from one of his trips with the UBC and would like to know if anyone can remember him. He sailed out of Hull and would have be known as Bob (Ginger). Thanks


----------

